# Sorcerer Guide of Guides



## gyor

This Guide is going to be different in style to other guides,  first off this guide will have a guide to each individual Sorcerer subclass,  secondly eventually each subclass with also get a section on role playing optimization and suggestions,  in addition to the usual build/race/spell discussion.

This is still a work in progress so please forgive the mess.


----------



## gyor

*Divine Soul: Child of the Gods*

  Guide to the Divine Soul
 Colours: Red is bad,  Black okay,  Blue is good, Sky Blue is Great,  Gold is Super Awesome
.
  Features
  
  Divine Magic: (Gold) 
  It gets you access to cleric spells that are gold on their own, you can use them with metamagic,  a few can be enhanced by Favour of the Gods as well (the ones that make an attack roll). There are some good cleric cantrips as well. And you get a free cleric spell know. While this free spell known is first chosen by your affinity,  you can retrain it to any other cleric spell anytime you can retrain sorcerer spells,  so affinity is more important for it's flavour then it's initial spell choice in the long term. More discussion of spell choices in the spell section. 
  Favour of the Gods: (Blue) A minor miracle,  add 2D6 to a save or missed attack (including spell attack). It could save your Bacon now and then or make sure certain spells hit. 

  Empowered Healing (Black,  becomes Sky Blue if you or an ally can cast Healing Spirit) spend a Sorcerer point and reroll healing spells,  both your own and an allies,  once per turn. This is interesting because because you could empower your healing spell one turn,  enhance an allies healing spell the next,  and so on all in one round.  Unlikely to come up often,  but neat that you can do that. It's functionally metamagic you can use on allies spells and why this feature doesn't go to waste if you don't take any healing spells. Some point out that there aren't that many spells that have healing rolling,  but you really only need two,  one single character targeting one (Cure Wounds or Healing Word)  and one group one (Mass Cure Wounds or Mass Healing Word or with Druid multiclassing Healing Spirit). The value is not in the quantity of different healing spells,  but how often you use them). 

  Otherworldly Wings (Sky Blue) wings with At will flight,  compatible with armour if your a mountain dwarf,  multiclass,  or take armour feats to gain armour profiency. Plus they look cool. Form they take depends upon affinity (Law or Good Eagle Wings,  Chaos or Evil Bat Wings,  Neutral Dragonfly Wings) 

  Unearthly Recovery: (Blue) it's not an interesting power,  but it's a powerful heal that scales with you Max HPs,  so anything that boosts max HPs boosts it healing (regain 50% of Max HPs when under 50% of Max HPs as a bonus action). 


  Races
  Aasimir (DMG) (Sky Blue) +2 Charisma,  +1 Wisdom are good stats,  a bonus cantrip,  not big on the Daylight Spell,  but lesser restoration is useful,  and Necro/radiant resistance is useful. 

  Aasimir (Scourge) (Gold) +2 Charisma,  +1 Constitution are good stats,  a bonus cantrip,  radiant bonus damage x level once per round via spell or weapon attack, and damage those within 10 feet of you by half your level,  once per day but healing touch is useful  and Necro/radiant resistance is useful.

  Aasimir (Protector) (blue) 2 Charisma,  +1 Wisdom are good stats,  a bonus cantrip,  bonus radiant damage x level once per round via spell or weapon attack, but by level 14 the Wings are redunant, it's once per day,  but healing touch is useful  and Necro/radiant resistance is useful
  
 Aasimir (Fallen) (Sky Blue) 2 Charisma,  +1 Constitution are good stats,  a bonus cantrip,  bonus necrotic damage x level once per round via spell or weapon attack, and a nasty fear effect, once per day but healing touch is useful  and Necro/radiant resistance is useful

  Dwarf (Mountain) (black) The stats aren't great for Sorcerer magic,  but access to armour and weapons Prof gives one some fighterish options for melee combat. 

  Dwarf (Hill) (black) The stats aren't great for Sorcerer magic,  but access toweapons Prof gives one some fighterish options for melee combat. The extra HP per level enhances Unearthly Recovery. 
  
  Elf (High) (Sky blue) Access to a couple of useful cantrips like Greenflame blade,  Elven Weapons for some gishy ability,  and eventually High Elf Magic feat for teleporting once per short/long rest. I concider intelligence more valuable then others do,  so I don't think it's a waste. 

  Elf (Wild) (Sky blue) your more mobile then any other race except the Tabaxi and even there your a Marathon running vs. The Tabaxi's sprinter. You extra mobility might apply if you get flight speed. Okay Stats. The way the Wild Elf feat is phased in XGTE you get not only a free use of Without a Trace and Longstride,  but that they are also spells known. Plus a druid can trip of your choice,  unless you have high wisdom for some reason avoid the damage one,  and pick utilility cantrip 

  Elf (Drow) (Gold) Charisma bonus,  a cantrip (Dancing Lights),  Faire Fire spell,  and Darkness,  Rapiers,  Hand Crossbow Prof,  120' darkvision. With Drow High Magic feat you gain at will detect magic without needing a ritual,  levitate and dispel magic as a spells known,  and a free use of each once per day. 

  Elf (Sea) (black) breath water,  swim speed,  speak with any beast with a natural swim speed,  and you can fight with spear,  trident,  and net. At least you get a con boost. 

  Elf (Averiel) (black) Flight,  cool at low levels,  but by 14th level,  unneeded. 

  Elf (Gruchuc) (black) a druid can trip and unexciting weapon Prof and you don't speak common. 

  Elf (Shadar Kai) (blue) a Teleport with resistance everything once per long rest is always useful. Necrotic Resistance is nice and a Charisma boost. Hidden advantage is when fighting other Shadar Kai some of the enemies powers ignore Shadar Kai so your immune! 

 Eladarin (Gold)  charisma bonus without being penalized by sunlight,  a short rest teleport with a kicker depending upon your season,  all of them good. You are immune to some NPC Eladarin powers that ignore Eladarin. 

  Halfling (Lightfoot) (black) useful

  Halfling (Stoutefoot) (black) it's like a Halfling dabbling in being a Dwarf,  still useful in campaigns heavy with poison. 

  Halfling (Ghostwise) (black) the Telepathy is cool. 

  Human (Basic) (black) unless you have extreme MAD,  go variant. 
  
  Human (variant) (black) valuable for it's flexibility,  I'd suggest Ritual Casting (Wizard) or (Cleric),  it helps smooth out some of a Sorcerer's weaknesses. 

  Half Elf (Basic) (Gold) Great Stats,  useful skills,  an some elfy goodies. 

  Half Elf (Variant) (Gold except for the Keen Senses [Red] and Sea [Black] versions) avoid keen senses,  only use Sea Elf if you think a lot of swimming will be involved,  otherwise pick the, other options to get the choices elements from various elf subraces. 

  Half Orc (Black) not dying once per day is useful as is free intimidate skill Prof. 

  Dragonborn (Blue) The Breath attack and Resistance are nice, as is the charisma boost, but the reason to go Dragonborn is for Dragonborn Hide,  which is as good as mage armour and as a bonus your unarmed attacks don't completely suck,  in case of emergency,, and it buffs charisma. 

  Gnomes (Rock) (black) being able to make gadgets is neat,  but not super useful. 
  Gnomes (Forest) (blue) a little better then Rock Gnome, but minor illusion and the ability to speak with small beast can come in handy. 
  Gnomes (Deep) (black) some useful spells,  more with their feat,  but unlike the XGTE they do not add to spells known. 
 
  Lizardfolk (black) You can craft weapons you can't use,  but if your hands are full the bite might come in use in rare circumstances. 

  Kobold (blue) I can see some clever uses of Pact Tactics with certain spells. 

  Yuan Ti Pureblood (Gold) obvious reason,  the spells,  magic resistance,  poison resistance, two extra languages. You can twin spell it's suggestion spell. 

  Hobgoblin (black) the free martial weapon Prof adds some gush flexiblity. 

  Firbolg (black) Disguise Self once per short rest can be buffed with extend spell,  and tour low strength means it's ability to carry more stuff is useful when you can use a pack house. 

  Golith (red) it's mostly just useful for helping you carry stuff and and protecting you once a day. Not great. 

  Genasi (Air) (black) one casting of levitate and no having to breath is almost so little as to make it red,  it's right on the border.  Only getting a 2nd level spell at 1st level rescues it from red. Genasi in general are a Terribly designed race,  only rivaled by the mechanics of the Kenku. 

  Genasi (Earth) (red) it's abilities are more suited for scouts. 

  Genasi (Water) (black or blue in water heavy campaigns) better then the sea elf,  not as good as the Triton. 

  Genasi (Fire) (blue) best of the bunch,  it's insane how out of balance the Genasi subraces are. Metamagic can be used with some of it's spells. 

  Tritons (Gold) Cool spells that can be boosted by meta magic, good stats,  cold resistance,  and a couple of nice ribbon abilities. 

  Tabaxi (Gold) Good stats,  and being able to double your speed once in a while when you have flight is cool. Claws give you an emergency weapon attack without using up a hand. 

  Goblin (black) some useful trick,  okay stats. 

  Bugbear (black) Surprise attack can be a bit of use thanks to Favour of the Gods. 

  Orc (red) this has no redeeming quality for none clerics, Druids,  Rangers,  barbarian or fighters. 

  Warforged (black) free armour,  but RP wise how do you explain how you ended up a Sorcerer? 

  Changeling (Gold) Sorcerer's don't wear armour,  so that makes it easier to use shapeshifting,  charisma buff,  free deception skill,  and there are various sorcerer spells that can enhance you infiltrations. As a Divine Soul you can impersonate both divine and arcane casters. I hope the finished Changeling get proper stay adjustments. 

  Shifter (black) not great stats,  but a creative individual can make use of the shifting. 

  Minotuar (black) this has been updated in a descent UA,  I think it's not bad if you want a gishy sorcerer with free hands. 

  Reverant (blue) Flexible. 

  Tiefling (Basic) (Gold) 3 useful spell,  fire resistance,  I even see knowing infernal as useful.  Good stats. 

  Tiefling (Variants) (Gold except feral Tiefling) There is none that do not make for a great sorcerer except for Feral Tieflings that lose their charisma boost for dex. 

 Fiernian Tieflings (gold) are great for multiclassing with Clerics, Druids,  Rangers and Monks thanks to the +1 Wisdom,  the spells make you into bit of an enchanter innately.

 Zarielian Tiefling (gold) between the +1 Strength and the Smites it's like almost multiclassing slightly as a Paladin. 

 Dispaterite Tiefling (Gold) like a Glaysan Tiefling well set for spying,  but likely the least trusted Tiefling due to being able to read minds. 

 Mammonian (Gold)  Unlike the other Tieflings,  your gifts are focused on out of combat utility exclusively,  fits thematically with the merchant background.  Good for those who want more utility magic. 

 Glaysan (Gold)- The Illusionist focused Tiefling, the +1 dex can help with your armour class. 

 Mephistophelian Tiefling(gold) - Evocation flavoured Tiefling, the +1 Int can help with getting the ritual caster feat,  intended as the most wizardish Tiefling. 

 Asmodean Tiefling - (Gold) Basic Tiefling

 Baalzebub- (Gold) focuses on debuffing magic

 Githyanki- instant mobile Gish material,  with short,  long,  and great sword Prof and Psionic powers. 


 Githzsrai- 




  Spells

  
  Feats 
 Drow High Magic (gold+) learn 3 good spells with casting stat of Charisma,  one of which can be cast at will,  and the other two get a free casting once per long rest. The way it is written it appears that those spells are added to your spells known,  so if you want to cast dispel more often,  just spend a spell slot. 

 Dwarven Fortitude (blue) in a tough situation there is no shame in dodging,  this makes dodging better by allowing self healing by spending a hit dice. 

 Elven Accuracy (blue) you don't have that many spells with attack rolls,  it does also increase your charisma by 1 so not bad. 

 Fade Away (black)  some use, but the invisibly lasts 1 turn at most,  adds +1 to dex or int.

 Fey Teleportation +1 to Charisma, you learn misty step and get a free use per long/short rest, and you learn to read, write, and speak Sylvan. This is a big part of why I rate High Elves higher then others do for Sorcerers.

 Flames of Phlegethos
 +1 Charisma, reroll 1's on fire damage rolls, and the ability to wreath yourself in flames dealing 1d4 to anyone who attacks you in melee. (Blue) cast Spirit Guardians and then just keep firing fire bolts, to give enemies a reason not to hit you. Defensive magic isn't use, but it can add up,  and cold creatures won't like it. This is also why Tieflings are the best Red/Bronze/Gold Dragon Sorcerers. 

 Infernal Consititution +1 Constitution and resistance to cold and poison damage and advantage on saves to resist poison. (Blue) sorcerers already have con profiency,  so for Tiefling Sorcerers this is that best way to turn an odd constitution score even. 

 Squat Nimbleness +1 to Dex or Strength, interesting to note that its the only feat in XGTMs that any of the VGTM actually qualifies for, Goblins, Kobolds, Halflings, Gnomes, and Dwarves all qualify for the feat  (red).

 Wood Elf Magic You Learn a druid cantrip (don't pick an attack cantrip), Long Strider and Pass Without a Trace, each of which you gets a free casting per long rest.

 Orcish Fury don't pick unless you gish or need a +1 Constutition (red)

 Prodigy 3 profiencies a Skill/Tool/Language + 1 expertise in a skill of your choice. (Black) unless you really need expertise in a skill (blue) 

 Second Chance forcing a creature to reroll an attack roll once per long/short rest or initiative roll,  can kill an enemies critical hit. (Gold). 

 
 Dragon Hide (Gold) +1 Charisma,  AC 13 +Dex is basically at will Mage Armour,  and you get claws that count as both weapons and unarms strikes which means you don't need to be holding onto a dagger just in case. 
 Dragon Fear (blue) +1 Charisma and can roar causing fear instead of a breath weapon. The advantage of this is the saving throw is Charisma based,  not Constitution based,  it won't hit allies,  and it's nice battle field control for a minute and it's easier to hit more targets with it then dragon breath. (It'd be gold if it didn't use up your breath weapon).
 Bountiful Luck (blue) 
 Svirfneblin Magic You can cast none detection at will,  and you can cast Blindness/Deafness,  Blur,  and Disguise Self once per short rest. (Blue) would be gold but you don't learn the spell,  it merely grants that ability to cast them,  notice the very different way the feat is described then say Drow High Magic. 
 Ritual Casting/Wizard (Gold)/Cleric (Gold)/Druid (black)/Bard (Blue)/Warlock (red),  Sorcerer casting interacts with Divine Magic Feature,  so (???).
 Magic Inniate (Gold) (you now have 17 spells known and an extra 1st level slot sort of and 2 extra cantrips, avoid attack spells for none charisma casting classes except greenflame blade and booming blade) 
 Spells Sorcerer Spells Cantrips (0 level)

Acid Splash (red) basically free twinned spell,  but the damage is too low. 
Chill Touch (black) useful against enemies with regeneration and undead who are trying to kill you. 
Dancing Lights (red) if you want light cast light,  or carry a torch,  if you want a distraction,  minor illusion and other cantrips are better. 
Fire Bolt (Gold)  it's combat value is obvious,  but people gloss over the fact that it can be used out of combat to start things like camp fires,  so it has out of combat uses as well,  both combat and utility spell. 
Light (black) you can use it in some creative ways,  such as casting it on an arrow and then firing it at something hard to see and track, you can also use it as a flare,  distraction,  magic light source. 
Mage Hand (gold) it's uses are obvious,  but it's a spell you can get really creative with. 
Mending (blue) always look your best. Very practical and useful. 
Message (black) I'd rather use Minor Illusion
Minor Illusion (Gold)  so much flexibility,  few spells draw as deeply from ones own creativity,  the possible uses are too endless to list hear. 
Poison Spray (black) damage is really good,  range and damage type aren't go with Toll the Dead instead,  unless your a Yuan To Pureblood who gets this spell for free. 
Prestidigitation (gold) another spell with too many clever uses to list all hear. 
Ray of Frost (blue)  good defensive attack cantrip
Shocking Grasp (blue) good if your attacked in melee,  or via familiar if you have one, especially against armoured foes. 
True Strike (red) if this was a bonus action, without using Quicken,  it would be good. 
 Control Flame (Sky Blue) I like this spell, it dampen the light given off by fires which can be light saver in cold areas where you need heat,  but can't afford to have your camp fire seen by enemies. It also makes you an instant fire fighter,  which will make you a lot more popular in villages. Combine the Shapes with effect with illusions to create traps for enemies. Techniquely you can shape the flames into a monster or weapon animate it to attack someone with it,  but it doesn't provide rules for it. You can use create bonfire or fire bolt to ignite say a pile of wood,  the spells flames are magical,  but the secondary fires the magic flames start are not magical. I love spells that you can get creative with and I put this spell into a catagory of cantrips that includes Mold Earth, Shape Water, Control Fire,  Prestidigitation,  Thaumaturgy,  and Druidcraft. 
 Create Bonfire You likely have too many concentration choices that are better for you,  and firebolt is usually a better fire starter. Some value out of combat for cooking and other uses for large fires when fuels are in short supply,  so if your adventuring in areas where that is an issue that could come up,  it has more value. 
 Frostbite a good defensive attack cantrip. 
 Gust weakest of this type of cantrip,  but it still has some value. 
 Infestation a creepy conjuration spell,  with a small bit of control. I'd only chose it if you have an RP reason,  as there are stronger attack cantrips. 
 Mold Earth useful for making big holes and traps and leaving messages for those who follow behind you. 
 Shape Water if you are on a ship that gets a hole in it,  this spell could be a life saver,  you can change the flow of water to expel water from the ship which also blocks more from coming it. Useful for hygiene as well. If that doesn't work you can create a canoe out of ice by shaping the water into a canoe and freeing it. You can also create walls of ice and colour them to hide yourself. This is tied as strongest out of Mold Earth,  Control Fire,  and Gust,  especially near water with Control Fire. 
 Thunderclap This is a spell that has area of effect = Range,  which means that using distance spell not only doubles the range,  it doubles the area of effect to 10' all around you. In some cases that can effect more enemies that say a twinned fire bolt,  depending upon how many enemies are within the total space. 
 Greenflame Blade (blue) great damage in melee,  this more for melee combat builds,  but having this or Booming Blade in reserve even for none Melee fighters, not a priority cantrip,  but not bad to have just in case. Combos well with Shadow Blade and Absorb Elements. 
 Lightening Lure
 Cloud of Swords
 Booming Blade (Sky Blue) great damage in melee,  this more for melee combat builds,  but having this or Green Flame Blade in reserve even for none Melee fighters, not a priority cantrip,  but not bad to have just in case. I personally prefer Booming Blade over Green Flame Blade because it's single target which means it can be twinned. Works well with Absorb Elements and Shadow Blade. 

1st Level
 Absorb Elements great for those who use mix weapons with spells. 
 Catapult fun spell,  but can't be twinned. Great for seiging castles. With creativity it has utility as well as offense. 
 Chaos Bolt This is more for Wild Sorcerers then you,  not a great pick,  but if you do,  you can use Empower Spell to increase your chance of chaining it,  but refilling the 2 D8 damage dice. 
 Earth Tremor (black) it deals some damage,  but it's primarily a control spell,  creating difficult terrain within range, and knocking down creatures other then you, along with dealing minor damage. This spell is better for sorcerers, because it's area of effect IS it's range,  which means the distance spell metamagic not only doubles it range,  but also it's area of effect,  which means everyone within 20 feet of you on all sides (except flying above yo is effected,  instead of just 10'. If your a Earth Genasi this spell is Sky Blue as it makes your borderline ribbon ability far more useful,  because you can ignore the effects of any difficult terrain this spell causes. 
 Ice Knife an okay spell,  but it can't be twinned. 
Burning Hands 
Charm Person No concentration spell that makes a target easy to manipulate and it can be twinned. 
Color Spray 
Comprehend Languages You have too few spells known to take this. 
Detect Magic save it for a ritual caster. 
Disguise Self extend this to have a disguise with more staying power. 
Expeditious Retreat (red) speed boost, if you do take it,  dump it later for haste. 
False Life Aid is far better spell for you. 
Feather Fall You eventually get wings,  but this could be your parachute. 
Fog Cloud can be combined with the Ethereal Plane to mess with True Sight. 
Jump (red)  jump away from this spell. 
Mage Armor Not Consentration armour buff,  a good spell. 
Magic Missile old reliable for damage spell. 
Shield Great emergency defensive spell. 
Silent Image once you get Major Image,  dump it. 
Sleep good at lower levels for laying enemies low. No good against elves. 
Thunderwave a great area damage spell,  plus it can move objects you might find heavy. 

2nd level
 Aganazzar's Scorcher there are better damage spells available to you, I don't like spells that use lines as area effects,  as what are the odds that a lot of foes are lined up just right. 
 Dragon's Breath one of the best spells for other Sorcerers,  but for a Divine Soul Spirit Weapon is better as it doesn't require concentration,  still worth taking if your a Divine Soul of a Dragon or Elemental God. 
 Dust Devil this spell needs to be errata'd it should be any create that starts or ends it turn within 5 feet of the dust devil suffers it's effects. Once it gets errata'd it will have some value. 
 Earthbind too situational for most campaigns. 
 Maximilian's Earthen Grasp good spell to lock someone down that is immune to enchantment spells. 
 Mind Spike (red)  too weak,  too little damage. 
 Pyrotechnics (red)I can do better things with cantrips not worth it. 
 Shadow Blade This spell makes being a bit of a Gish doable for any sorcerer. 
 Snilloc's Snowball Swarm There are better attack spells for you to choose. 
 Warding Wind (red) it's good against ranged weapon attacks,  but it deafens you,  so I'm not big on it. 
Alter Self This dove tails well with disguise self or Seeming as it can grant you attributes you lack,  but which maybe key to pulling off a disguise of say a drow in the underdark,  but need darkvision,  or a Sea Elf that needs functioning gills. 
Blindness/Deafness (black) It can be a nice debuff,  but trade it out for other spells that cause blindness at higher level. 
Blur 
Darkness this is more a spell for fellow Sorcerer the Shadow Sorcerer. 
Darkvision 
Detect Thoughts if you take this,  trade it out when you get conjure celestial,  because Couatls can cast this at will. 
Enhance Ability Take Guidance instead. 
Enlarge/Reduce This can be used as a buff or in out of combat ways like shrinking a locked door. 
Gust of Wind 
Hold Person 
Invisibility 
Knock only take this if the party lacks someone with thieves tools Prof. In fact you can spend down time to gain such a Prof. 
Levitate You can cast this yourself and others. 
Mirror Image doesn't require concentration and it provides great defences. A clever person could use the spell to convince some you are a group,  not an individual. Not sure how this works with disguise self,  do the mirror images look like your true form or like your disguise. 
Misty Step useful,  but I'd trade it out if you take when you get your wings. 
Scorching Ray 
See Invisibility Too niche. 
Shatter 
Spider Climb Pointless at higher levels once you have wings. 
Suggestion the middle point between Charm Person/Monster and Dominate,  good spell. 
Web good control spell. 

3rd level
 Catnap this spell gets you one extra short rest per day,  your warlock will love you for it,  your Divine Favour will be regained and if your level 20 you will regain 4 sorcery points and you can spend hit dice. 
 Enemies Abound combos well with command,  because you can cast it on one enemy and then cast command or fear to get one of it's allies to provoke an opportunity attack from the enemy under the effects of enemies abound. 
 Erupting Earth If you picked Earth Tremor this does better damage and has better range,  but it's area of effect is automatically 20' so it's less area then a distance spell Earth Tremor. 
 Flame Arrows Your better off casting bless or another buffing spell. 
 Melf's Minute Meteors fun spell,  but Spirit Weapon is a better choice. 
 Thunder Step This spell is both a good damage spell, a way to boost mobility,  and a way to rescue an ally. 
 Tidal Wave Battle field control spell with some damage. 
Wall of Water Don't forget your soap and water. Tritons natural can cast this once a day. 
Blink 
Clairvoyance 
Counterspell great spell,  very valuable when battling other spell casters. 
Daylight 
Dispel Magic good spell for dealing nssty magical effects. 
Fear 
Fireball basic fire power spell,  but I prefer Spirit Guardians. 
Fly You get wings,  but your allies don't. 
Gaseous Form 
Haste no one is better at making use of this spell then sorcerers. 
Hypnotic Pattern 
Lightning Bolt 
Major Image I love this spell,  especially once you get 6th level slots to make it permenent. You can get so creative with this spell,  both in combat and out of it. 
Protection from Energy 
Sleet Storm 
Slow if you take this,  great debuff spell. 
Stinking Cloud I'd only take this if I was playing an Air Genasi (they can hold their breath indefinaely). 
Tongues 
Water Breathing leave it to ritual casters (possibly including yourself if you take the feat) 
Water Walk  leave it to ritual casters (possibly including yourself if you take the feat) 

4th level
Charm Monster like charm person,  but without the humanoid restriction. 
 Sickening Radiance strange spell,  more thematic for a Warlock. Your better off with spirit guardians. 
 Storm Sphere movable,  but concentration so your better off with Guardian of Faith. 
 Vitriolic Sphere descent damage spell. 
 Watery Sphere
Banishment useful for dealing with Planar Creatures and still useful to lock out a boss while you clean up it's minions. 
Blight 
Confusion 
Dimension Door 
Dominate Beast Most campaigns don't have a lot of fighting beasts,  but with a survival check you might be able to hunt a pet down. 
Greater Invisibility you can twin the spell to good effects,  but I find it's duration is too low for long term recon use. 
Ice Storm mix of damage and control. 
Polymorph Extremely flexible spell that can be used as a buff or debuff spell or with twin spell both at once. 
Stoneskin a good defensive spell. 
Wall of Fire I'd use this the same way,  I'd use Wall of Light. 

5th level
 Control Winds not worth it, might have some RP value if the character worships a deity for whom it would be thematic. 
 Enervation You have better healing spells. 
 Far Step You get to be night crawlers for a minute,  but you have better uses for concentration. 
 Immolation A lot of people feel Immolation doesn't deal enough damage,  and they would be right. 
 Skill Empowerment give some expertise,  it has value. 
 Synaptic Static
 Wall of Light I'd cast this on the floor underneath my enemies turning it into a giant lazer landmine. 
Animate Objects This has value in and out of combat. Cast this on say a boulder blocking your path to get it out of your way and to gain an ally or on a none magical lock to get it to unlock itself,  cast it on a bridge that enemies crossing to turn it against them. 
Cloudkill 
Cone of Cold 
Creation a spell that draws it's strength from the player. 
Dominate Person great way to gain a minion,  but it can keep your concentration used up for a long period. 
Hold Monster good for locking down monsters to wail on them. 
Insect Plague Very bibilical. 
Seeming love this spell,  because it targets as many creatures as it wants in range,  doubling the range effectly doubles the area of effect as well. This can be used socially as disguises,  but it can also be used to create chaos in the enemy ranks when cast on them,  they may have a hard to knowing who to target if they all looking you for one example. You can also effectly blind an enemy if the illusion you create includes a blind fold. 
Telekinesis A spell you can great creative with. 
Teleportation Circle 
Wall of Stone

6th level
 Investiture of Flame it's a neat buff,  protection from two elemental damage types,  something akin to a descent cantrip,  and you damage anyone who gets too close. Plus you can act as the party torch. Still it makes healing allies dangerous if you rely on touch healing spells like cure wounds. 
 Investiture of Ice Similar to Fire Investiture,  but less dangerous to allies. 
 Investiture of Stone This spell has some out of combat value,  but I like Investiture of Ice better. 
 Investiture of Wind You get winds eventually. 
 Mental Prison Good damage and debuff spell to use on a boss enemy,  as long as they aren't immune to charm spells or have true sight. 
 Scatter (black) good control spell to dominate the battle field tactically. 
Chain Lightning 
Circle of Death 
Disintegrate 
Eyebite 
Globe of Invulnerability 
Mass Suggestion 
Move Earth 
Sunbeam 
True Seeing

7th level
 Crown of Stars good fire power and it's not concentration,  but thematically it's more Warlock then Sorcerer in my opinion. 
 Power Word Pain
 Whirlwind a good mix of control and single target at a time damage,  but at this level your better off taking Conjure Celestial. 
Delayed Blast Fireball an Improved version of a fireball,  it's worth taking if you need more fire power. 
Etherealness take plane shift instead. 
Finger of Death You have other option for creating undead. 
Fire Storm same as other fire storm. 
Plane Shift better then banishment. If you have banishment switch it out for this. 
Prismatic Spray a good offense spell,  but it can be unpredictable,  you have more reliable choices 
Reverse Gravity A good control spell. 
Teleport (black a useful spell for travel). 

8th level
 Abi-Dalzim's Horrid Wilting too weak,  should cause more damage or have a secondary effect. 
Dominate Monster Great Spell,  but it's will use your concentration for an extended period. 
Earthquake seige weapon,  I'd only take it if that was likely to come up a lot,  or maybe if I was paying an earth genasi. 
Incendiary Cloud 
Power Word Stun 
Sunburst (blue) nice blast spell. 

9th level
 Mass Polymorph (red) take Wish instead and use it to cast Animal Shapes. 
 Psychic Scream (black) A Good spell that is only black because it's up against Gate and Wish. 
 Gate (Gold) you can techniquely gate in a God or Archfiend,  Solar, Aboleth,  Archmages, Dragon,  ect...,  or use it as a portal to move an army. Or a trap. Even huge amounts of healing (open a Gate to the Positive Energy Plane, stick an arm through and let the plane heal you, then pull back before you below up. Only Wish and True Polymorphic compare with it as far as 9th level spells go. This spell benifits from good knowledge skills so you can gain true names. Gate is the kind of spell you can destroy a city or nation with if you use it foolishly,  like by summoning something willing and capable of destroying a city. 
 Meteor Swarm Great fire power,  but too high risk and not versatile enough for what a Sorcerer should ask for from a 9th level spell. 
 Power Word Kill 
 Time Stop (Red) Trap spell. 
Wish (Gold) Welcome to Godhood. This is virtually a must take spell. I will devote a Sorcerer's Guide to just to Wish later. 
 Cleric Spells Cantrips (0 level)

Guidance 
Light This is good if someone in your part doesn't have darkvision,  but your better just carrying a lamp or torches,  although it can have some clever uses. 
Mending This is useful for fixing used arrows,  fixing torn sales,  damaged armour,  partly burn documents,  ect... 
Resistance It has situational value,  like walking through a dangerous environment,  but your better off with bless. 
Sacred Flame okay damage and you can ignore cover. You still have to be able to see the creature,  but if you can see through walls you can target an enemy while they are almost in no position to retaliate. 
Spare the Dying healer kits are better. 
Thaumaturgy A fun spell,  it seems entirely designs to impress people,  but honestly there are a lot of cantrips that do this better. Being able to shut windows and doors has some practical use,  but I think the there are better options that are more functional. Honestly for minor miracles I prefer Control Fire,  Minor Illusion,  Shape Water. Still this cantrip has some value in creeping people out or giving sermons. 
 Toll the Dead this is a good back up spell,  does good single target damage and can be twinned. 
 Word of Radiance if your surrounded this is a nice spell to use,  it's range = area of effect,  which means Distance Spell metamagic doubles both. This spell is safer then thunder clap,  and less likely to draw attention at a large distance,  but at the cost that it doesn't hit invisible, hiding enemies,  and you can't use it at all if your blinded,  you have to see your targets. 

1st Level
 Ceremony great flavour,  but it's a pile of niche uses. If your in an Undead or Fiend intensive campaign it could be worth it for the holy water. 
Bane This basicly the opposite of bless and it targets enemies. Unlike Bless which is normally a combat spell,  Bane can have great uses out of combat,  especially when combined with illusion and enchantment spells. If you need to charm someone or dominate them, or an ally does,  you can cast a sublte spell version of Bane on them to soften them up for the main act. 
Bless great buff spell. Opposite of Bane.
Command great offensive enchantment. Does have some out of combat use if your clever. Then there of some twisted uses that I remember hearing about years ago... 
Create or Destroy Water has some value with Shape Water Cantrip or if your DM keeps track of  water uses,  but ultimately usually you will just want to bring enough water. Shape Water cantrip might be able to pull moisture from the air,  if there is any to be had. 
Cure Wounds I like this is better out of combat then Healing Word,  with Healing Word better in combat. You get this automatically with Good affinity,  but you can trade it at level 2 for another spell off the cleric list. 
Detect Evil and Good leave this to a ritual caster
Detect Magic leave it to a ritual caster
Detect Poison and Disease leave it to ritual caster
Guiding Bolt great spell,  I love the ironic of using divine favour to help it hit,  then casting a Quickened Cantrip like fire bolt which would have advantage thanks to guided bolt. 
Healing Word better in combat,  but Cure Wounds is better out of combat. You have limited spells known so you most likely want to pick one or the other,  not both. 
Inflict Wounds great damage touch spell,  but it's necrotic damage so it's better in campaigns with living enemies. 
Protection from Evil and Good The value of this really depends on the campaign,  but it's more likely to come in use during combats at high level where powerful undead, abberations,  and planar creatures are likely to be encountered. 
Purify Food and Drink Leave it to a ritual caster. 
Sanctuary I've read it suggested in cleric guides that it can be combo'd with spirit guardians because once spirit guardians have been cast,  in every turn after,  it's the Spirit Guardians who are dealing the damage and acting,  not you. Ask your DM if that is how they see it. Even outside that it's a useful spell if you get in a jam,  or if your scouting ahead of the party. 
Shield of Faith a useful defence buff spell,  that benefits from bounded accuracy. 

2nd level

Aid This spell has synergy with Unearthly Recovery,  because aid doesn't just heal you,  it boosts your Max HPs,  and Unearthly recovery's healing is based on Max HPs. Also really valuable when used in a higher slot for any party member or pet with Max HPs that are too low to survive like a Ranger's Companion. This buff is not concentration which is nice. 
Augury leave it to ritual casters
Blindness/Deafness honestly I think there are two many good spell choices at level 2 to pick this one. 
Calm Emotions you have too few spells known to make this spell worth it. 
Continual Flame too few spells know for this to be worth it. 
Enhance Ability take guidance instead. 
Find Traps only take this if you have no rogue or skill equivalent. 
Gentle Repose cremate or raise the dead and you don't need this spell. 
Hold Person see other hold person. 
Lesser Restoration (Gold) I love this spell,  it has combat value in that it can remove crippling conditions in combat,  it has exploration value as it can cure diseases and blinding caused traps or the environment. And it has social value because you can boost your Rep in towns and cities by healing the sick,  blind,  deafened,, paralyzed,  and poisoned poor in the area, which will quickly gain you allies and respect. 
Locate Object You have too few spells for this one to he worth it. 
Prayer of Healing great healing at low level,  dump it for mass cure wounds later or mass healing word. 
Protection from Poison I prefer Lesser Restoration for curing poison,  but this is also a preventive measure,  so it stills has value,  but your better off taking Lesser Restoration. 
Silence Silence Sorcerer's can use Silence better then any other class because of Sublte Spell metamagic,  only assassins like it better because it silences the screams of their targets of Assassination. 
Spiritual Weapon (gold) it summons are magic weapon that isn't contraction and you can attack with it as a bonus action,  heck less. Just remember only use it in even level spell slots or your not getting full value from that slot. 
Warding Bond This spell is for defendery clerics or certain Paladins,  not you,  unless you multiclass. 
Zone of Truth (red) honestly there are better ways of getting the truth out of an enemy,  sneakier ways. 

3rd level
 Life Transference (red) you have proper healing magic,  don't waste your time. 
Animate Dead No many metamagics can be used with this spell,  in fact only distance spell and subtle spell,  and you usual won't gain anything from using them,  but this spell is useful enough on it's own. Still a huge huge of undead can cause it's own problems. 
Beacon of Hope I wouldn't get this spell,  but it can be valuable in some circumstances. 
Bestow Curse great spell,  but I'd never cast it with any slot lower then 5th level,  as in those slots it's not concentration. Lots of nasty uses and if you cast it as a sublte spell the target need not realize it was you who cast it,  so it can be valuable in a lot of situations,  not just combat. 
Clairvoyance combos well with Sacred Flame. 
Create Food and Water too few spells known for this one and once you get a Coautl it can cast this three times per day. 
Daylight no,  just no. 
Dispel Magic great against magic users. 
Glyph of Warding (black) great for traps and getting around spells that require concentration. Can be combo'd with planar binding if you don't want to cast magic circle to bind something you summon. The glyphs immovablity keeps it's from being higher. 
Magic Circle (summoners make this blue,  otherwise it's red)  This has some value for summoners. 
Mass Healing Word (sky blue) goes great with Empowered Healing. 
Meld into Stone I'd only ever cast this if I took the ritual caster feat and I had this ritual written down in my ritual book,  it's not worth a spell slot. 
Protection from Energy useful for energy damage intensive campaigns. 
Remove Curse (black) this is a hugely valuable spell when you need it,  but how often do you deal with curses? 
Revivify (gold)  in some ways it's the best raise dead spell as it doesn't have horrible side effects,  it uses a low level spell slot,  and usually you can get to a fellow player character within 6 rounds of it dying. 
Sending (usually red) useful for intrigue heavy campaigns,  but otherwise it will see little use. 
Speak with Dead if you take this spell,  you can make yourself the creepest library of heads,  the body isn't required,  and their is no limit on how long dead the corpse is for the spell to still work as long as it still has a mouth. Seriously,  become a head hunter,  and build your unholy library of dead people,  their life times of knowledge is yours to exploit. 
Spirit Guardians one of my favourite spells,  it's flavorful,  works well with metamagic. Over two or three rounds this will do more damage then fireball,  does hurt allies,  and debuffs enemies in it's area of effect. Still it's two weaknesses are it's a concentration spell and that because it's centred on you,  you might have to get closer to combat then you want to. 
Tongues instant cunning linguist. Has some value to the party face,  but a lot of creatures speak common,  still it has a use,  but low priority when spells,  and not worth having once you get conjure celestial. 
Water Walk This Subclass sometimes gets compared to Jesus,  casting this spell will reinforce that. I like Water Breathing better. 

4th level 

Banishment 
Control Water If Water Walk is playing at Jesus,  then control water is playing Moses,  you can part the sea among other effects. Still probably too niche outside aquatic heavy campaigns. 
Death Ward You insurance policy,  this is tied with revify as the best raise dead spell (okay techiquely it's not raising the dead,  but it can take it's place functionally). Also plays really nice with metamagic. It also protects against spells like disintegration that would make you hard to raise from the dead. In campaigns like ToA we're raise dead isn't option this spell goes from Sky Blue to Gold. 
Divination leave it to the party ritual caster. 
Freedom of Movement It can be useful. 
Guardian of Faith It's kind of a minion that doesn't move and kind of a force. Has a long duration so it's good for standing guard while you sleep. It's also useful in combat in narrow places. You can also summon it in your square so enemies get hit by it if they try and melee attack you. 
Locate Creature has some value in plot lines of a certain type, but out side of that useless. 
Stone Shape I like this spell,  this is a great creative spell,  instantaneous so it doesn't have to be maintained,  and their are a huge variety of stones with different properties,  including granite,  diamonds,  limestone. You can cast this spell on the stone beneath an enemy to create a cage to entomb them in stone. Make instant tools,  weapons,  arcane focuses,  or alter the Wizard's mighty fortress,  5 feet at a time. 

5th level
 Dawn (black) Any campaign with a lot of vampires, and other certain types of undead will dread this spell, otherwise your better off just using Spirit Guardians. 
 Holy Weapon (blu) cast this on the fighters weapon and she will be very happy and if the fighter gets dropped by an enemy,  you just drop the spell and blast them. 
Commune (sky blue) You could leave this to a ritual caster,  but it's worth taking period,  a hotline to your God. 
Contagion (sky blue)  nasty spell that you can make even nastier with metamagic. 
Dispel Evil and Good (black) Descent defensive spell against certain types of creatures.
Flame Strike (black)  you have better damage spells. 
Geas (blue) If this works properly with geas it's a great way to trap someone into your cause. 
Greater Restoration (blue) This has great value in certain situations. 
Hallow (black) I like that it's permenant,  it combos well with Temple of the Gods to make an even more powerful holy home base. Still you don't have that many spells known,  so it's unlikely to get lot of use or really be needed. 

Insect Plague 

Legend Lore Plunder the secrets of legendary things,  but it's not cheap. If skills fail you,  this can get you some valuable Intel. 

Mass Cure Wounds This combos well with Empowered Healing. 

Planar Binding If you don't mind burning an extra spell slot,  this spell can be stronger then extend spell on spells like Planar Ally,  Gate, and Conjure X spells. 

Raise Dead useful,  but I prefer Revify or Deathward,  if they have been dead for more then 6 rounds you,  you ignored the problem too long. 
Scrying useful for spying,  obviously,  but it can be combo'd with sacred flame to attack enemies where behind walls. 

6th level 

Blade Barrier Your better off taking Spirit Guardians,  although there is some tactical value to this spell in combination with Sacred Flame. 

Create Undead I'd only cast this in an evil party if you don't want to get punched in the throat,  but it's very powerful as it can summon none concentration minions. 

Find the Path (red) avoid. 

Forbiddance (red without ritual caster feat and Gold as a ritual with the ritual caster cleric feat) save it for ritual casters. 
Harm Not worth it,  you have better damage spells. 
Heal great healing spell,  but it doesn't benefit from Empowered Healing,  but it's so good who cares. 
Heroes' Feast This benefits Unearthly Recovery by boosting Max HP,  stacks with aid,  among it's other benefits. Great for a breakfast before starting the adventuring day. 

Planar Ally (N/A) this spell is so dependant on you DM I can't even grade it,  as it's could summon you an Imp or a Solar depending upon whim. Conjure Celestial is more reliable,  but with a cooperative DM this can be really fun. 

True Seeing A nightmare for Ethereal Plane dwellers and Illusionists,  but a clever creature on the Ethereal can turn it against you,  by shifting to the Ethereal Plane and summoning something real to obscure your vision,  because it will only block the vision of someone who can. 

Word of Recall not worth taking as you have too few spell slots. 

7th level

 Temple of the Gods love this spell,  this is a home base you can summon that boosts healing and gives you a secure base to rest and work in,  plus it's a holy place to your God. You can use it in some unintended,  but clever ways like summoning a temple to block the entrance to say a Red Dragons cave so it can't get out to hunt for food. 
Conjure Celestial best cleric spell,  use extend spell or Planar Binding on it to squeeze more value out of it. The utility in the Couatl is huge. 

Divine Word Nasty, in a good way,  it can be crippling for any thing 50-21hp,  but deadly to anything below that. It can also banish fiends,  celestials,  elementals,  and fey. And it's a bonus action,  so you can say cast word of radiance to soften up enemies,  so that is will have a greater effect. And best of all you can target any creatures in range,  which which means you can target any creature in twice the range with Distance Spell metamagic,  that is 60' in every direction!  That is a huge amount of space. You might want to cast Thuamaturgy first to make sure your heard at the whole distance. 

Etherealness great B&E spell,  if you face a creature with true sight in your plane of origin,  cast a physical,  none illusion spell,  to mess with their sight. This is a great spell for ambushing your enemies,  assassinations,  and robberies. You can also cast it when you wish to sleep if your in a dangerous location. It also allows you to avoid unpleasant environments and traps. 

Fire Storm The area of effect of this spell is huge and the range is even bigger,  distance spell this and roast enemies at an insane distance from you,  300'. Combo this with Scrying and you can cast a nasty attack upon an inspecting enemy. 
Plane Shift  utility spell and a nasty attack,  you can not only banish an enemy with this spell,  kill them by banishing them to either of the energy planes if they don't have a plane shift spell or gate of their own. Also with research or divination magic's,  you can find the right vibration to claim abandoned demiplanes,  making the spell demiplane unneeded. 

Regenerate (Gold) You can massive boost the healing this spell does by Empower Healing and Extend Spell. Or you can empowered healing twin spell Regeneration. Either way your looking at over 1200hps potentially healed,  severed parts restored,  and you can cast it before combat. 

Resurrection A better version of raise dead,  but odds are revify will get the job done most of the time. 

Symbol (red) I like Glyph of Warding better. 

8th level

Antimagic Field (blue) a nightmare for spell casters,  only use this if you got a greater fighter who can make good use out of it in your party. 

Control Weather (red) trap option,  good NPC spell. 

Earthquake (black) good for seiges,  but too niche 
Holy Aura like a weird cross between bless and bane effects on saving throws,  this is another spell that can really benefits from distance spell metamagic. 

9th level

Astral Projection (Red) Trap option. 

Gate (Gold) This benifits from Religion and Arcana and even history checks because you can basically summon anything if you know it's name. This can summon Gods, Elder Evils,  Primordials, Titans, and other uber things like Ancient Dragons if they are willing.

Mass Heal (Sky Blue)  a great healing spell,  but your still better off taking Gate or Wish as these are more flexible. 

True Resurrection (Blue) at it's base level it's obvious what use True Resurrection is,  raising dead party members from the dead,  without penalties,  and so on. But I figure out that will some creativity,  you can raise from the dead ancient heroes and goodly monsters,  as long as nothing from their body still exists by that time. Here is an example,  you roll a history check to see if there are any mentions of gold dragons that have died in a way that leaves no body parts behind and their names,  If you succeed on the check during a key battle cast True Resurrection and the Gold Dragon will be raised from the dead likely to fight by your side. Skills matter more to spell casting then people realize. 

 Work in progress.


----------



## gyor

*Shadow Magic: Master of the Shadows*

Reserved .


----------



## gyor

*Storm Magic : The Wind Beneath Your Wings*

Reserved.


----------



## gyor

*Dragon Bloodline: Dragonheart*

Reserved


----------



## gyor

*Wild Magic: Incarnation of Chaos*

Reserved.


----------



## gyor

*Giant Soul: Size Does Matter*

Reserved.


----------



## gyor

*Phoenix Magic: Reborn in Flames*

Reserved


----------



## gyor

*Sea Magic: Liquid Form*

Reserved.


----------



## gyor

*Stone Sorcerer: Heavy Metal Swordmage*

Reserved.


----------



## gyor

Reserved for future Sorcerer subclasses A.


----------



## gyor

Reserved for future Sorcerer subclasses B


----------



## gyor

Reserved for future Sorcerer subclasses C


----------



## gyor

Reserved for future Sorcerer subclasses D


----------



## Finglas

gyor said:


> Reserved for future Sorcerer subclasses D




Looking forward to more! So far so good!


----------



## gyor

Finglas said:


> Looking forward to more! So far so good!




 Thank you!


----------



## Ramamoon_77

Finally, a guide for sorcerers that does not dump Int! Moreover, your ideas about spell selection are very, very interesting, as well as the importance of Metamagic for Divine souls. I truly cannot wait to see what your advices are about the Storm sorcerer....


----------

